# Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831)



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I am not familiar with this composer's works. I came across his name on another thread. Interesting biography. He was apparently tremendously popular during his career. 

Can anyone recommend particular compositions they prefer, and comment generally on his style?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...el&work=&performer=&medium=all&label=cpo&cat=
I like his quartets, clarinet concertos and trios.
Wonderful music.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Pugg said:


> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...el&work=&performer=&medium=all&label=cpo&cat=
> I like his quartets, clarinet concertos and trios.
> Wonderful music.


Thank you. I will give a listen this weekend.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I listened to his piano trios yesterday. It was lovely Classical music.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I like his Symphonie Concertantes. I have the following recording:









I also listen to his symphonies.









Overall I find his music enjoyable thought not as interesting as the "greater" Classical era composers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I listened to his piano trios yesterday. It was lovely Classical music.


I knew you would come in.


----------



## John Kiunke (Mar 25, 2016)

You've got to hear his Prussian Quartets. They are on par to most, if not all, of Haydn's quartets of that time. (around 1786-87). Pleyel was the most popular composer in Europe at around 1800. And in the 1790's, the big 3 were Haydn, Kozeluch, and Pleyel.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Haydn Sinfonia Concertante for Winds is often paired with a Pleyel Sinfonia Concertante as a filler.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sbmonty said:


> I am not familiar with this composer's works. I came across his name on another thread. Interesting biography. He was apparently tremendously popular during his career.
> 
> Can anyone recommend particular compositions they prefer, and comment generally on his style?


Did you have the time to spin some discs already?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I get that people start threads on composers here because the 'Composer Guestbook' board is slow for replies, but this thread and many others should really be moved there afterwards.


----------

